

"Dropbox and Third Parties allowed to access, scan, store and duplicate content" - nessup
https://tldrlegal.com/license/dropbox-terms-of-service

======
zxcv8
From the actual document:

> _These and other features may require our systems to access, store and scan
> Your Stuff. You give us permission to do those things, and this permission
> extends to trusted third parties we work with._

This is nothing new...

Dropbox security is horrible (at least after they made _everything_ public
without asking) and I'm worried about the "trusted third parties" which could
include the NSA, etc.

